# If I wanted America to fail



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Pass this around. Its almost like youtube won't link it on purpose. Took the last couple of days and several workarounds just to get it to link properly to my Facebook page.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Thank you. Everyone should watch it through once and contemplate the base question, what would you do different if you wanted America to fail? Not much.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

well, you mean besides elect Obama for another four years? We really really need to take full control of congress just in case he would get another four years. Can you imagine how radical he'll get with another four years and no worries about re-election?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I wonder if you could post the actual link. For whatever reason, I can't view it in either Firefox or IE.

Correction: got it directly from youtube.

Thank you

Ralph


----------

